# Nah Na-Na Nah nah



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm bored! Show us your tongues!  :lol:


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 8, 2006)

great pic 

how large is he/she?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2006)

He's about 5 1/2ft


----------



## Parko (Mar 8, 2006)

Here ya go Moosey, not a python but the only tongue pic i had.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Possum (Mar 8, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------



## pythonkisses (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is my little girl


----------



## herptrader (Mar 8, 2006)

Mossey - Every time I read your signature I wonder about your sex life because I tend to read it as "On the Eigth Day God created Viagra" ;-)

Obligatory tongue:


----------



## hornet (Mar 8, 2006)

lookin good pandora, love the tongue bar, possum, that frilly is so damned cute, how old? Nice pic parko


----------



## Retic (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## redline (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow guys nice pics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Heres one feeding a chameleon crickets at taronga last november. Unfortunately not a good shot to see the length of it properly...


----------



## Retic (Mar 8, 2006)

I just love Chameleons, shouldn't you have been wearing a space suit and been in an air lock ? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah they are amazing little guys  They were'nt in the quarantine section if thats what your refering to with the spacesuit / airlock thing.. 
This one was just held out the back off normal public display. We were on one of the behind the scenes tours with the AHS.


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 8, 2006)

hey boa, love your pic.
cheers.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 8, 2006)

Gotta love stainless in the gob.


----------



## Possum (Mar 8, 2006)

The little Frilly is not mine, he is gorgeous. He belongs to a friend of mine he is approx 8 months, just getting a proper frill.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 8, 2006)

Huh? Aren't they born with their frill? Boy, I'm so naive! :roll:


----------



## hornet (Mar 8, 2006)

reptililian, they are born with a frill, just like beardies are born with a beard, its just not properly developed, looks great possum.
John


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2006)

possum said:


> The little Frilly is not mine, he is gorgeous. He belongs to a friend of mine he is approx 8 months, just getting a proper frill.



That is the cutest looking little frilly  I love all the pics also hehe


----------



## reptililian (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks John.

And while I'm displaying my ignorance... chameleons. Are they from here? Can I have one? What's with the space suit and air lock? Are they always some sort of green shade?

And just to link this back to tounges, my birthmark is on my tounge. Looks like a little cough lolly that I've been sucking on all my life! :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 8, 2006)

tongue shots r great


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 8, 2006)

heres half a tongue moosey


----------



## Magpie (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Magpie (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> chameleons. Are they from here? Can I have one?


Reptilian, veiled chameleons are from Yemen and Saudi Arabia but theres many others species from places like Madagascar etc... 
Being exotics you can't keep them here in Australia (legally) in private collections.


----------



## Retic (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks, it was a visitor we had a couple of months ago.



inthegrass said:


> hey boa, love your pic.
> cheers.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 8, 2006)

Hehehe, is it just the female chameleons from Saudi Arabia and Yemen who are veiled! :lol: 

Plus... oh my oh my god oh my god, is that what I think it is??? Is it yours??? Can I have it???


----------



## Tristis (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Vat69 (Mar 8, 2006)

How is it that mr 'I'm not allowed any herps' manages to get the elusive nice Darwins? How?!?!

Oh and no tongue from me, I'm yet to be bought even a single drink :roll:


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## snakeitup (Mar 8, 2006)

pretty girl


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 8, 2006)

boa said:


> I just love Chameleons, shouldn't you have been wearing a space suit and been in an air lock ? :lol:



:lol: :lol: Silly boa, they work on a honesty system, and use glenn20 :lol:


----------



## Retic (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## olivehydra (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool pics chewy, what are they?? Some exotic whipsnake??


----------



## trader (Mar 8, 2006)

:shock: Great photos everyone, very enjoyable....and such nice looking animals!

Cheers, Judy


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2006)

Those tongues are huge chewy. The second snake looks like a GTS but what is the first one. Here's a couple of blurry ones.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 8, 2006)

This is the little guy we got (by accident) from a VHS auction about a year ago.

Sorry about the picture quality... our camera really does not do close ups well.


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 8, 2006)

Chironius Scurrulus and C. multivetris. South America


----------



## hugsta (Mar 8, 2006)

Some more.......


----------



## pugsly (Mar 8, 2006)

Great shots everyone!

Heres some snakies..





















Sorry again dialup..


----------



## pugsly (Mar 8, 2006)

Couple more..


----------



## shiner (Mar 8, 2006)

ImgFree.net - Hosting Images


----------



## instar (Mar 8, 2006)

Rofl Boa! Funny stuff, youd think so eh, major alarms goin off, folk showering being sprayed with stuff etc lol. 

Love the GTS pic! Stunning!


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 8, 2006)

Keep Them Toungeys Coming!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## BROWNS (Mar 9, 2006)

Go the tongueys,can't beat a nice tongue :lol: Would you like some cheap scotch Vat?Those black haired vixen tongues are the go!!!

Here's a couple more


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 9, 2006)

Well I think I'd better join in as well.









And last but not least!!! TA-DA- the I'm gonna eatchya poky your tongue out gecko!!!





Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 9, 2006)

There are a lot of great shots here in this thread, I wish I could contribute but I'm a bad and infrequent photographer.

Rossagon - What is that gecko in the last pic and can I get one? :wink: :lol: It looks amazing!


----------



## herptrader (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Rosco,

Is that a Tokay or Leopard gecko? 

I love watching the geckos lick their eyes... a hard one to catch on camera.



Rossagon said:


> Well I think I'd better join in as well.
> And last but not least!!! TA-DA- the I'm gonna eatchya poky your tongue out gecko!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 9, 2006)

wow, heaps of great shots


----------



## Retic (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats a Tokay, the most amzing gecko. The can be a foot long and eat mice and have a bite like a vice.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 9, 2006)

These are fantastic  ...and I'm getting a laugh! Cheers everyone


----------



## herpnadel (Mar 9, 2006)

i need a new snake now haha probly scrubbie of olive


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2006)

Went to Bali last Oct. Tokay everywhere. They are the reason geckos are called geckos, are their call is the word Gecko, sounds funny when you hear it all night. Latin Name Gecko geko.


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah lookin good pandora dam that blue tree snake look wicked and what a good shot too and that chameleon looks wicked wish i could get me one of those.


----------



## junglecarpetsnake (Mar 9, 2006)

Love the tongues.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 9, 2006)

I've always liked his shot


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Boa, Rennie, and Herpy, Yeah that is a Tokay gecko. Had the fortune of catching that one in East Timor. They are an awesome animal. And yes Boa, they do bite hard!!! and make you bleed!!. Ive caught a few of those all through South East Asia, through Vietnam, Camodia, Thailand, Malaysia, and Timor. That one was only relatively small ( ill post a picture later) in comparison to how big they get. 

Thanks for the compliments guys.
Cheers Rossco.


----------



## solitarydiver (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey boa I smell a rat 
Is that yours or off a web site????? 
Very very very good pic mmmmmmm


----------



## Retic (Mar 9, 2006)

Definitely mine, I can send you a couple more that weren't quite as good.  Thank you, the snake was very co operative which helped.


----------



## Retic (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## SLACkra (Mar 10, 2006)

a fairly old shot of my bredli


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2006)

Show us your tongues huh?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 11, 2006)

SHINGLEBACK!!!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 11, 2006)

Cool thread..


----------



## indicus (Mar 11, 2006)

Some neat looking tongues....
What a strange thing to say :roll: :lol:


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Mar 11, 2006)

hey


----------



## Saz (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## kahn_10 (Mar 12, 2006)

love the pics funny too. boa is that your gts ? looks awsome


----------



## Retic (Mar 12, 2006)

No not mine or anyones really, it was a visitor to the backyard a month or so ago. It was a really nice snake.


----------



## BIGTOE (Mar 12, 2006)

oldie


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought since it was pic night I'd contribute to an not-so-oldie but a goodie


----------



## Kris (Mar 18, 2006)

And again....


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 28, 2006)

Just had this guy out in the sun for a little while..


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2006)

There are some awesome photos being posted!  I love the Shingleback piccies!

My new female water 'Tulip' :wink: :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

Geez this girl is feisty, just had a hell of a time cleaning her cage..


----------

